# cannable quack



## Battou (Feb 26, 2008)

ZOMG they're eating the little ones


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 27, 2008)

LMAO!! That is freaking halarious!!!


----------



## Ajay (Feb 27, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## Puscas (Feb 27, 2008)

I refuse to think they are eating their young. They are just 'relocating' them, using their mouth (or beaks), like cats do.


there, my world is peaceful. And don't scare me like that again. 





pascal


----------



## Battou (Feb 27, 2008)

Puscas said:


> I refuse to think they are eating their young. They are just 'relocating' them, using their mouth (or beaks), like cats do.
> 
> 
> there, my world is peaceful. And don't scare me like that again.
> ...




Then why on earth would she have a trap net full of them  :greenpbl:


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 27, 2008)

that is rather awsome


----------



## Battou (Mar 2, 2008)

asherexplore said:


> that is rather awsome



lol thanks, I got the Idea after seeing the massive ducks and the bag of little ones. I might retake this with a more thought out composition and what not, but I dunno.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 2, 2008)

Heehee, fun pic!


----------

